# AFPOP comes to Silver coast



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*AFPOP - Association for Foreign Residents and Property owners in Portugal*

AFPOP specialises in providing a comprehensive range of information services and support to foreign residents and visitors to Portugal.

There is now a section for the Silver Coast area

The main web site : AFPOP - Association for Foreign Residents and Property owners in Portugal

[email protected]

one thing that is offered on their site FOR ALL TO USE: Free translations

Learn to Speak Portuguese with FreeTranslation.com and Transparent Language


----------



## ollie (Sep 27, 2010)

*Iberian Resident club*

Has anyone joined the IberianResident club and is it as good as it sounds? I was looking for a cash back provider and found them, however the website appears to be only 3 months old.


----------

